# Captive bred CDT



## Tito17 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, my friend was approached by someone asking her if she wanted a hatchling CDT for free, the parents both have permits, but is it still legal to own the tortoise ? If it is how would I get a permit. Thanks , ps sorry about the low quality pic it's a screen shot


----------



## dmmj (Nov 10, 2014)

Legal to own, permits are avail from the cttc for free, once the tortoise is larger then they will issue the permit.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 10, 2014)

Contact Lynda at CTTC Chino and she will send you an application for a permit.


----------



## Tito17 (Nov 10, 2014)

How old or large would she be able to get a permit


----------



## kathyth (Nov 10, 2014)

They will permit babies. There is a box to check " hatchling" which also means the sex is unknown.


----------



## Tito17 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## ascott (Nov 10, 2014)

You can also wait until the tort reaches age 2...then request a permit. Whichever way works for you...either way is perfectly legal....have you been offering that baby long warm water soaks?


----------



## Tito17 (Nov 24, 2014)

I just got one of the baby tortoise, I have been socking the little tortoise. Look really active and health


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't SOCK him. That might hurt him!!!

HA! Kidding. Spell check strikes again...

It is illegal to sell them or collect them from the wild. Perfectly legal to give them away for free and or keep them. They often don't want to give out a permit because most of the hatchlings don't survive, according to their own admission. They don't survive because they care for them all wrong and give bad advice. All of mine survive. Here is the right way to do it. This was typed up for russians, but I house CDT babies exactly the same.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

What not to do:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Some outdoor sunning options:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/semi-underground-russian-box.98590/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...table-but-safe-outdoor-baby-enclosures.30683/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cheap-easy-simple-sunning-enclosure.14680/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/simple-sunning-enclosure.104351/

People often say, "They do better outside..." They don't. Not babies. They do much better inside. I like to give them an hour or two outside in their safe, secure sunning enclosures, followed by a soak on the way in, but they will do better in the controlled conditions of a properly set up indoor enclosure. As they grow, I give them more and more outside time in an appropriate enclosure. And soak that baby daily for the first few months.


----------



## Ciri (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad to hear the little one is looking happy and healthy. If you're interested, and haven't already found this information, you might like to check out this list of healthy foods for hatchlings. "The hatchling diet should contain about twice the protein and half the fiber content of the adult diet until the third year." See:
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/hatchling.shtml

Native foods for desert tortoises (California and Sonoran desert tortoises are cared for the same):
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/documents/NativePlantsforDesertTortoises_2008.pdf

A good source of seeds (they even have a desert tortoise wildflower mix):
http://shop.nativeseeds.org/pages/seeds

The Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum has excellent info compiled by reptile specialist veterinarian who has cared for the museum's desert tortoises for 35 years, and is well known here among tortoise keepers for his excellent veterinary care:
http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_tortcare.php

This care sheet doesn't address how often to soak a hatchling desert tortoise. I prefer to have water constantly available. 

I hope I'm not overwhelming you with information. Keep us posted as to how things go with the little hatchling – I'll be very interested to hear.


----------



## Tito17 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## Teesh (Dec 1, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Contact Lynda at CTTC Chino and she will send you an application for a permit.


How do you contact her??


Teesh


----------



## kathyth (Dec 2, 2014)

If you google CTTC Chino, a listing of the board members will come up with their email addresses. Lynda will help you.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm so jealous over here! Congrats!!


----------

